# Slow roundcube



## graudeejs (Nov 27, 2010)

Since v0.4 RoundCube (this includes current version  0.4.2 as well) is very slow on my server....
Does anyone else have this?

I'm using:
Roundcube, nginx, php5 <- in jail
postgresql <- on root server


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 28, 2010)

I have no problem whatsoever with the speed of RoundCube using MySQL (no jail, no reverse proxy).


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 28, 2010)

Yesterday, I was fed-up with it, so I ported hastymail2
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=152632
(wasn't sleeping until ~4am, so no wonder some lines in pr are little weird)
But the port works


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 28, 2010)

As interesting as it may sound, but Hastymail isn't as fast as I wanted as well...
I disabled ssl on every level. Hastymail still running slow (faster than roundcube....)

Perhaps something related to php?
Ye, and this time I don't use any database (Hastymail doesn't need it, however it can use it)

EDIT:
Ok, it looks like problem reading from HDD....
On other hand I have great performance when I connect with mutt


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 28, 2010)

I enabled debugging in Hastymail.
Finally I know more, than before....
It looks like it takes 5s to connect to imap. Weird... why it takes so long time to connect?

```
IMAP commands
5.2265	A1 LOGIN "aldis@bsdroot.lv" "xxxx" 
5.3301 (0.1036)	A2 GETQUOTAROOT "INBOX" 
5.3373 (0.0072)	A3 SELECT "FreeBSD" 
5.3578 (0.0205)	A4 UID SEARCH (UNSEEN) ALL 
5.3585 (0.0007)	A5 UID SORT (ARRIVAL) US-ASCII ALL 
5.3597 (0.0012)	A6 UID FETCH 63,62,61,60,59,58,57,56,55,54,53,52,51,50,49 (FLAGS INTERNALDATE RFC822.SIZE BODY.PEEK[HEADER.FIELDS (SUBJECT FROM DATE CONTENT-TYPE X-PRIORITY TO)]) 
5.4683 (0.1086)	A7 LOGOUT 


IMAP responses
5.33	A1 OK [ CAPABILITY IMAP4rev1 LITERAL+ SASL-IR LOGIN-REFERRALS ID ENABLE SORT SORT=DISPLAY THREAD=REFERENCES THREAD=REFS MULTIAPPEND UNSELECT IDLE CHILDREN NAMESPACE UIDPLUS LIST-EXTENDED I18NLEVEL=1 CONDSTORE QRESYNC ESEARCH ESORT SEARCHRES WITHIN CONTEXT=SEARCH LIST-STATUS QUOTA ] Logged in 
5.3324 (0.0023)	A2 OK Getquotaroot completed. 
5.3576 (0.0252)	A3 OK [ READ-WRITE ] Select completed. 
5.3583 (0.0008)	A4 OK Search completed ( 0.000 secs). 
5.3594 (0.001)	A5 OK Sort completed (0.000 secs). 
5.4665 (0.1071)	A6 OK Fetch completed.
```


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 28, 2010)

GOD DAM, I fixed it.... That was very simple. problem....
To keep my setup flexible I was using hostnames instead IPs in configurations....
As soon as I replaced hostnames with IP's it skyrocketed. 

Also problem was, that I didn't have entry for my servers in /etc/hosts... which would probably speed up everything 

```
IMAP commands0.0474	A1 LOGIN "aldis@bsdroot.lv" "xxxx" 
0.1504 (0.1029)	A2 GETQUOTAROOT "INBOX" 
0.1581 (0.0077)	A3 SELECT "INBOX" 
0.1606 (0.0025)	A4 UID SEARCH (UNSEEN) ALL 
0.1615 (0.0009)	A5 LOGOUT 


IMAP responses0.1503	A1 OK [ CAPABILITY IMAP4rev1 LITERAL+ SASL-IR LOGIN-REFERRALS ID ENABLE SORT SORT=DISPLAY THREAD=REFERENCES THREAD=REFS MULTIAPPEND UNSELECT IDLE CHILDREN NAMESPACE UIDPLUS LIST-EXTENDED I18NLEVEL=1 CONDSTORE QRESYNC ESEARCH ESORT SEARCHRES WITHIN CONTEXT=SEARCH LIST-STATUS QUOTA ] Logged in 
0.1524 (0.0021)	A2 OK Getquotaroot completed. 
0.1603 (0.008)	A3 OK [ READ-WRITE ] Select completed. 
0.1611 (0.0007)	A4 OK Search completed ( 0.000 secs).
```

IPFW helped me to solve this....
I saw many DNS requests when I ran:
`# ipfw -d show` on root server

Woooooooooooooooot
I'm so happy


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 28, 2010)

Tested roundcube.... now it works well


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 29, 2010)

Told you so


----------

